# Filme des Jahres 2012



## win3ermute (23. Dezember 2012)

Es ist wie immer: Die Filmauswahl des Jahres scheint kaum was herzugeben; bei näherem Nachdenken ist da dennoch einiges dabei. Nur nicht dieses Jahr - das war so finster, wie man eigentlich immer dachte....

Ok, "The Raid" rockte die Hütte wie sonstwas! Der kleine Aussenseiter zeigte Hollywood, wo der Hammer hängt mit unglaublich gut und hart choreographierten Actionszenen. "Bester Action-Film der Dekade!" jubelte das Filmplakat - und ich habe an dem Urteil nichts auszusetzen!

Völlig untergegangen hingegen der "The Raid"-Konkurrent namens "Dredd". Im Grunde die selbe Story wie "The Raid"; nur hier ballerlastiger erzählt. Genauso so sollte eine "Dredd"-Verfilmung sein: Dreckig, brutal, kompromißlos. Warum zum Teufel wollte den besten US-Actionfilm des derzeitigen Jahres kaum eine Sau im Kino sehen?! Nach einer halben Stunde beginnt der Showdown - wieviel gute "Action" wollt ihr mehr?!

Was gab es sonst noch? "Dark Knight Rises" schloß fulminant die Nolan-"Batman"-Saga ab - zumindest im Original-Ton! Was sich die Synchro-Idioten bei der Stimme von "Bane" gedacht haben, erschließt sich mir nicht. Abgesehen davon ist "DKR" ein würdiger - und verdammt mutiger - Abschluß der "Batman"-Trilogie, der leider dieselben "Hoppla-Hopp"-Sprünge inklusive unnötig langgezogener Klischee-Momente abfährt wie die Vorgänger.

"Avengers" von "Buffy-" und "Firefly"-Guru Whedon erfreute auch noch das Auge. Um den Faden zu behalten, sollte man allerdings alle anderen teilweise verdammt öden Superhelden-Features wie "Thor" gesehen haben. Dennoch: Die kleinen Sidegags ("Galaga") als auch das superbe Finale neben toller Hulk-Action machen "Avengers" zu einem der besten Filme des letzten Jahres (was mangels Qualität nicht allzu schwierig ist).

Kleiner Aussenseiter ist "Seeking a friend for the end of the world". Ich mag Steve Carell in seinen sonstigen Rollen überhaupt nicht. Hier spielt er einen Durchschnittstypen, der sich in den letzten Tagen der Welt (Armageddon dank Asteroid) zurechtfinden muß. Statt toller Effekte gibt es eine skurril-realistische Packung der letzten Tage der Menschheit, wo Eltern ihre kleinen Kinder abfüllen, der Mob auf den Straßen tobt und Versicherungsgesellschaften das "Doomsday-Kit" anbieten. Das ist weder der oberflächliche "Action-Film" noch ein "tiefsinniges Drama" - eben ganz eigen; urkomisch, zynisch, grundehrlich und irgendwie ebenso deprimierend wie erheiternd. Unbedingt ansehen!

Sonst gab es jede Menge Durchschnittliches wie richtig ärgerliches (ich erwähne nur schaudernd die langweilige und superdohfe GAU-Bombe "Prometheus" - man kann sich doch gar nicht genug besaufen, um diesem Schauderwerk auch nur eine gute Nuance abseits ein paar toller Bilder abzugewinnen. Meine Fresse; was hab' ich mich geärgert, wie Scott hier Lovecrafts "Mountains of Madness" herabsetzte...). 

Die beste Szene des letzten Filmjahres stammt übrigens aus einem Schrottfilm namens "YellowBrickRoad". Der Ausgangspunkt der Story zeigt schon, wie wenig die Filmemacher von ihrem Handwerk verstehen: Vor 40 Jahren ist ein ganzes Dorf auf einem Weg verschwunden; ein paar Überbleibsel in Form deformierter Leichen wurden gefunden (zu starker Ausgangspunkt einer Story: Die Lösung wird _immer_ hinter den Erwartungen der Zuschauer zurückbleiben). Nu' gehen ein paar Leute der Story und dem Weg nach - und plötzlich hören sie dauernd eine "Big Band"-Platte. 
Und dann kippt der Sound um. Großartige Szene in einem ansonsten miesen Film. Hat mir nette Träume beschert, deren Story weit über dem langweiligen Zeuch, was ansonsten im Film gezeigt wird, angesiedelt war (halt im Sinne von Tarkovskys "Stalker"). Eben nur wegen dieser unglaublichen Szenenfolge erwähnenswert; ansonsten unguggbar!

Gab's sonst was? Ich bin ja immer recht pessimistisch, was das vergangene Filmjahr angeht - aber dieses Jahr war doch mal so richtig scheisse, oder? Nicht mal "Indie-mäßig" erinnere ich mich an irgendwas besonderes...


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2012)

Der Hobbit? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ieE1Q_DX9ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (23. Dezember 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der Hobbit?



Interessiert mich allerhöchstens wegen der verwendeten Technik. Storymäßig mag ich weder "HdR" noch den bescheuerten "Hobbit" (und ich wette, es gibt keine Worgen, die sprechen, und auch keine giggelnden Elben). Sorry, aber für mich sind Hobbits neben Ferengis eine berechtigte Begründung für Genozid - und deswegen werde ich mir keinen Film antun, der "Hobbit" bereits im Titel führt...


----------



## Tikume (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich fand eigentlich Looper noch am interessantesten. Cloud Atlas muss ich noch sehen, aber glaube jetzt nicht dass der so überragend sein wird.


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Ice Age Total Verschoben - Nach dem etwas Mauen dritten Teil ( Die Story war etwas ernster und meiner Meinung nach blieb auch der Humor etwas zurück) war der Vierte Teil wieder richtig genial...vor allem Sids Oma hat für einige Brüller im äußerst vollem Saal gesorgt ^^


Der Diktator Will ich nicht zuviel zu sagen  

" Übrigens die Raketen haben jetzt Runde Köpfe..." 

" Wirklich wen interessiert den ob die Runde Köpfe haben?"

 " Aber...aber sie wollten immer Runde Köpfe haben. Spitz ist doch total out haben Sie gesagt..." 

" Ach..."

 " Sie wollten mich deswegen erschießen lassen!!!" 


Sonst war ich eigentlich dieses Jahr kaum im Kino....der Hobbit musste bisher aus Zeitgründen immer vershcoben werden und zu Ralph reichts geh ich noch in den nächsten Wochen 

Sonst war 2012 bei mir ziemlich Kinomaues Jahr....


----------



## win3ermute (25. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ice Age Total Verschoben



Das war doch was "zwischendurch" und mit Sicherheit kein "Jahresmeilenstein"... hab' den bei einer "Filmnacht" ertragen müssen. War nicht ganz zum kotzen; aber trotzdem war ich froh, als er vorbei war...



> Der Diktator



Dumm-Dumm-Geschoss der eher ärgerlichen Art... hatte hin und wieder einen guten Gag; machte das aber wieder kaputt in seiner Ausrichtung auf Jugendliche, die sich bei Witzen über "Wichsen" einen von der Palme wedeln. Aus der Pubertät bin ich so lange raus, als daß ich mich über solche Witze einen abfreue. Harmlos, blöde, nur teilweise wirklich lustig (wie die Rede kurz vor Schluß, wo die Amis bloßgestellt werden sollten).

Vorgestern "Cloud Atlas" gesehen. Aha, so soll also ein "epic movie" aussehen. Teilweise nette Stories; insgesamt aber vieel zu lang für viel zu wenig "Pay-Off". Kenne das Buch nicht - und will ich nach dem Film gar nicht lesen! Der Reinkarnations-... hat mir schon die Zähne gezogen. Wäre es eine Story gewesen, in der Inspiration von einer Generation auf die andere übertragen worden wäre, wäre es richtig gut gewesen - aber das, was da präsentiert wurde inklusive der Reinkarnations... war eher dürftig. 
Wenn sowas als "Meisterwerk" und "revolutionär" gefeiert wird, dann danke ich lieber ab und bleibe dem "modernen" Kino fern. Ein "Fight Club", ein "Session 9" und vor allen Dingen ein "Kairo" sind "mindblowing" - aber doch nicht sowas... Wer gute "Episoden-Filme", in denen am Ende alles zusammenpasst, sehen möchte, der sollte sich "L.A. Crash", "Playing by heart" und mit äußersten Vorbehalten "Magnolia" (Bibel-... verschlüsselt) ansehen - "Cloud Atlas" ist überladener "leerer Film", dem "Fanbois" mittels ebenso überladender Interpretation unbedingt einen Sinn verpassen wollen.

Wem natürlich "Cloud Atlas" soooo unglaublich gut gefällt, weil er eben jede Menge Interpretationsspielraum bietet, ohne was zu sagen, dem seien die wirklichen "Hardcore-Werke" der "Inhaltsleere" wie Jodorowskys "El Topo" oder "Santa Sangre" ans Herz gelegt - da habt ihr wenigstens richtig was zu tun im Gegensatz zu "Cloud Atlas", der für dummherumschwurbeln _fast_ schon zu wenig bietet (bei "Santa Sangre" dürft ihr minutenlang auf ein Schachspiel mit Fröschen glotzen, was von den "Fans" als absoluter Affront gegen die katholische Kirche ausgelegt wird - fragt mich nicht; mich störts nicht...)

Mir fällt da nur eine bestimmende Szene aus "El Topo" ein, in der eine Schauspielerin minutenlang den verdurstenden Helden in der Wüste umtanzt und dabei "Nada! Nada! Nada! Nada!" ruft. Ein filmisches Meisterwerk mit einer Imdb-Wertung von 7.4 - für mich ist dieses "Nada!" der Ausruf, wenn ich nichtssagenden Müll, in den jeder alles interpretieren kann, erblicke. Catness, hasse ich diese "leeren Filme".... (ok, außer "2001" und "Avalon" - aber da bin ich mir dennoch bewußt, was ich da eigentlich mag).

Meine Güte, sowas hat eine 8.1... geht's noch?

Morgen folgt "Looper". Das soll angeblich einer der wenigen Filme sein, die man dieses Jahr gesehen haben sollte. Eventuell noch Francis Ford Coppolas "Twixt". Den versuchen wohl auch "Interpretatoren" gegen die allgemeine Meinung zu retten...


----------



## NoHeroIn (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich war insgesamt 20x im Kino, davon 1x in der blutige Pfad Gottes, der zählt also nicht...

Am besten gefallen haben mir 7 Psychos, Verblendung und The Dark Knight Rises. 

*7 Psychos* trifft meinen Humor, Filmgeschmack usw. einfach zu 100%. Die Story und die Charaktere sind wunderbar schräg, der Humor ist schwarz, die Handlung verworren. Me gusta!

*Verblendung* ist einer der besseren Thriller, die ich kenne. Was Fincher daraus gemacht hat, gerade im Vergleich mit dem skandinavischen Film ist toll. Und, ja, ich mag den amerikanischen lieber als den schwedischen. Und ich mag Finchers Kameraführung und Rooney Mara als Lisbeth Salander. Der Film schockt mit den brutalen Szenen auch genügend.

*The Dark Knight Rises* hat mich einerseits enttäscuht, weil er für mich nicht an The Dakr Knight rankam, gehörte aber andererseits trotzdem zu den besten Filmen des Jahres.


Am enttäsuchendsten fand ich "*Extrem laut und unglaublich nahe*". Allerdings ahuptsächlich, weil cih das Buch sehr mochte, von dem aber nur etwa 1/4 - 1/3 verfilmt wurde. Als Film für sich gesehen ist der gar nicht soo schlecht.

*Sinister*... ist erst vor ein paar Wochen ins Kino gekommen. Mit meinem besten Freund zusammen gesehen, Ethan Hawke spielt die Hauptrolle. Ja, äh, es fiel uns schwer, den Film auch nur ansatzweise ernstzunehmen. Das Monster - wir tauften es auf grund der optischen Ähnlichkeit "Alice Cooper" -, ein Dämon, bringt süße kleine Kids dazu, ihre Familien niederzumetzeln und das ganze zu filmen. Ethan Hawke, natürlich slebst Vater von zwei sowieso schon leicht gestörten Kindern und Krimiautor, zieht in eines der betroffenen Häuser und findet die Metzelfilmchen... langweilig. 

Mehr erwartet hätte ich auch von *Dark Shadows*. Im Nachhinein weiß ich, dass der Film an eine Serie angelehnt ist. Ich fand das Ende trotzdem völlig übertrieben und die Synchronisation des Trailers besser. Schade, Burton + Depp haben mir sonst immer gefallen. 


Erwähnenswert finde ich auch noch *Abraham Lincoln - Vampirjäger*. Den mochte ich ganz gern, weil er sich selbst nicht wirklich ernstnimmt und das 3D ganz gut aussah. Da hatte ich einen schönen Abend im Kino.

Die meisten anderen Filme, die cih gesehen ahbe, waren halt weder gut noch schlecht noch besonders auffällig. Dazu gehören für u.a. Der Hobbit, Avengers, Resident Evil, Underworld Awakening, MiB 3... eine richtige Überraschung in Rcihtung "ich dachte, der Film wäre schlecht, aber er ist super" wie letztes Jahr Drive Angry gab's für mich dieses Jahr auch nicht.


----------



## Shadria (5. Januar 2013)

Zu meinen persönlichen Topfilmen 2012 gehört "*Kumaré - Ein wahrer Film über einen falschen Propheten*".

Kurzbeschreibung des Films: 


> Um zu zeigen, welch leichtes Spiel Scharlatane haben, verwandelt sich der Filmemacher Vikram Gandhi aus Brooklyn in den weisen indischen Yogi Kumaré und kann rasch eine Gemeinde echter Anhänger um sich scharen. Auf dem Höhepunkt seiner Popularität muss der selbst ernannte Guru jedoch seine wahre Identität preisgeben und das satirische Experiment findet ein unerwartetes Ende.



Die Idee und die Umsetzung des Films finde ich einfach nur genial!

Webseite: kumaremovie.com

Der Film ist aktuell auch noch im Internet als Stream zu sehen auf servustv.com (dort einfach die SuFu nutzen).


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Januar 2013)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Mehr erwartet hätte ich auch von *Dark Shadows*.


Stimmt. War von Dark Shadows auch sehr enttäuscht. Da sahen die Trailer und Berichte darüber vielversprechender aus. Anfangs fand ich ihn auch richtig sehenswert, aber als der Plott dann so seinen lauf nahm, wurde er für mich immer fader und fader.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Januar 2013)

The Avengers 

The Dark Knight Rises

7 Psychos - Ich hasse Lachsynkopen :>


----------



## sympathisant (8. Januar 2013)

"The Dark Knight Rises" fand ich nicht sooo toll. Nach dem Joker hab ich mehr erwartet.

"Avengers" war cool. 

"Prometheus" war, wenn ich jetzt nur kurz nachdenke, oben mit dabei.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Januar 2013)

The Dark Knight Rises hatte irgendwie, auch bei der düsteren Atmosphäre, dann doch letztendlich seinen Charme.

Der dargestellte Bane ist für mich zwar genauso fragwürdig wie diese Wiedereinrenkung des Rückgrats, dennoch war es insgesamt ganz gute Unterhaltung und im Zusammenhang dann irgendwie doch ein schönes Finale dieser Reihe. Und als eben dieses Finale stach es dann für mich doch im Kinojahr 2012 heraus.

7 Psychos war natürlich der Underdogfilm des Jahres, wie auch schon The Guard im Jahr davor und Männer die auf Ziegen starren davor.
Einfach pure Anarchie und bei dem Schauspielerauflauf (Colin Pharall und Woody Harrelson um nur 2 wichtige Darsteller zu nennen) dann doch irgendwie so richtig schön krank. Alleine die Vorstellung der Psychopaten ... Stichwort Psychopath Nr 7 (die rote Schrift) ... beste Szene in 2012.

The Avengers zuletzt war von vornherein ein Highlight und konnte irgendwie auch gar nirgendwo anders landen mit der Besetzung und mit meiner Liebe für diese Marvel Reihe. Da bin ich dann vielleicht zu sehr "Fanboy"^^


----------



## shadow24 (10. Januar 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Gab's sonst was? Ich bin ja immer recht pessimistisch, was das vergangene Filmjahr angeht - aber dieses Jahr war doch mal so richtig scheisse, oder?




jo,das stimmt...bin ja zwangshafter kinogänger,aber das letzte jahr fiel uns echt schwer gute filme rauszusuchen...
eigentlich waren nur ein paar blockbuster sehnswert,aber ohne das die mich irgendwie gross berührt haben...
hervorzuheben waren somit für mich:
Ziemlich beste Freunde
John Carter-zwischen den Welten
Battleship
The Avengers
Dredd
und der Hobbit

wer will kann sich das kinojahr 2012 nochmal woche für woche anzeigen lassen auf zelluloid.de....da einfach in das absprungfeld bei kw 1 und jahr 2012 eingeben und woche für woche durchklicken,um zu schauen welche filme wann gestartet sind.kann man auch kritiken zu lesen...udn vor allem schauen,was demnächst so alles im kino passiert...eine ganz gute kinoseite wie ich finde...


----------



## Phemeus (10. Januar 2013)

Ziemlich beste Freunde - Mein Film des Jahres


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2013)

-Ziemlich beste Freunde
-Skyfall (ja echt ein klasse Bond für mich !)
-Prometheus (am Wochenende die 3D-BluRay gesehen, wow, ich finde den klasse, wenige, aber nette Schockeffekte, sehr spannend, ein genialer Anfang, klasse)


----------



## alex08011988 (22. Januar 2013)

ganz klar Sugarhouse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6XwZSIPp3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (3. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gpw4rWIy0-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In Time - für mich einer der Überaschungserfolge letztes Jahr. Meist schaue ich mir Filme auf Empfehlung an und bin in 80% danach entäuscht bis sauer über die Zeitverschwendung ^^
Aber dieser Film ist wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## Tom-Snow (3. April 2013)

Also mein persönliches Highlight 2012 war *Drive*, solange dieser noch zum Jahr 2012 zählt, kam hier nämlich erst am 26.01.2012 ins Kino.

Zählt zu meinen Top 5. Da stimmt einfach alles, die Stimmung, das Setting, die Schauspieler, die Story. Selten so einen guten Film gesehen.


----------

